# All Maryland Reptile show 08AUG15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the All Maryland Reptile show this weekend in Havre de Grace, MD.

All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 5 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:

luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead
Azureus
Patricia 
robertus
CR green and black auratus
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (limited numbers)
and a few odds and ends

I will also have some nice bromeliads.


Thanks,
Randy


----------

